# 3D Tetris tournament



## BlockOut (Jul 28, 2022)

----
Hi.
It say on your page 
"All puzzles. All the time."
I am, what I know, Swedish Master in 3D Tetris version BlockOut2 on level: Out of control
and wonder if you guys here could help me set up a global tournament on this game?
--
This is how to play the original game in DOSBOX online.
-----------------------------




--------------------------------------------------------------

The global pro version is here.
http://www.blockout.net/blockout2/index.php
I have this online version for people to try 
if you do not want to download the pro version.
https://blockout.nu

Or do someone know how to set up a global tournament of this game?
I have tried to contact esport companies and so on for some months 
but I get no responce.

Regards from Sweden
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm already bad at rubix cubs and tetr0s

but I would definitely watch a blockout tournament on twitch


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jul 28, 2022)

wish I could help, sounds cool


----------



## BlockOut (Jul 28, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I'm already bad at rubix cubs and tetr0s
> 
> but I would definitely watch a blockout tournament on twitch


Ok.
So I have this Twitch channel.





So how do we get people to get in to this BlockOut tournament?
Do people send videos to my channel or how does this work?

Regards from Sweden


----------



## BlockOut (Jul 29, 2022)

Here is a discord invite link 





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg




So I dont know how that work.
Can people go to my server and maybe stream a game to my server ?
Can two people strema agains each other at the same time ?

Or how does it work?

MagI


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 29, 2022)

hey. I can post here now

I have no idea also, but I posted on the hard drop discord asking for ideas and I'm waiting for response.
let's be patient.

EDIT: I wanted to say that I installed blockout 2 pro on my pc yesterday and mapped the gamepad keys with JoyToKey, and it turned out pretty neat


Spoiler: config if any1 is interested







EDIT: it doesn't have soft drop, right? @BlockOut


----------



## BlockOut (Jul 30, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> hey. I can post here now
> 
> I have no idea also, but I posted on the hard drop discord asking for ideas and I'm waiting for response.
> let's be patient.
> ...


I do not think there is "soft drop".
Only "hard drop"

MagI
------


----------

